# Game 74: Official Phoenix @ Houston GAME THREAD. 4/03. 7:30 CST.



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*







*​





 






 

<TABLE width=568 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#000000 colSpan=3>*GAME OF THE DAY: Sunday, April 3rd 2005*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=100 bgColor=#eeeeff>







</TD><TD>























</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="90%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB width="50%">*Sunday, April 3rd, 7:30pm ET *</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB width="70%">*Suns at Houston*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB width="70%">*TV: FSNSW, NBALP, UPN 45*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 







*Houston** (44-29, 22-14 home)*​ 












 








*Phoenix** (55-17, 29-8 away)*​ 












 











*WE NEED YAO BACK IN THIS GAME BADLY. THIS IS SUNS WE ARE DEALING WITH.*


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Game 74: Official Phoenix @ Houston GAME THREAD. 4/03. 8:30 CST.*

Is that tall asian guy I keep hearing about playing?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 74: Official Phoenix @ Houston GAME THREAD. 4/03. 8:30 CST.*

Now everyone wants to know if Yao will be back to help out against a much tougher opponent, the Phoenix Suns, for a Sunday night matchup. When asked about his chances of a timely recovery, Yao was less than helpful.

"Tonight, certainly our paint points were probably very low," Jon Barry said. "We got nothing to the basket. We became a jump-shooting team, which we're not. We like to be a team that goes inside and then out, but we really had no post game to speak of. Yao's presence is obviously something that we missed." 

"Yao is the trigger man for the Rockets half-court offense," said Peter Childs, an oddsmaker for Sportsbook.com, "and (head coach) Van Gundy will want to keep this game in a slow halfcourt grind to counter the Suns fast break offense. *With Yao in the lineup, the Suns will be a slight 2 ½-point favorite.- without him the Suns would open around 4 ½*."


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Game 74: Official Phoenix @ Houston GAME THREAD. 4/03. 8:30 CST.*

Suns will have their respective blocks knocked off.

Rockets 120
Suns 109


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 74: Official Phoenix @ Houston GAME THREAD. 4/03. 8:30 CST.*

It not looking good for Yao. The prospect that he will miss Sunday game against Phoenix is a possiblity.


> Yao Ming spent the Rockets' day off Saturday receiving treatment for the deep bruise on his right calf that has bothered him for the past three weeks. He sat out Friday's 76-73 loss to New Orleans, and Rockets officials say he will be re-evaluated before tonight's Phoenix game to see if he will be able to play.
> 
> Yao has received treatment the past two days. With little progress from Friday to Saturday, Rockets officials are waiting to see how Yao responds to Saturday's session.
> 
> *By Megan Manfull*


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 74: Official Phoenix @ Houston GAME THREAD. 4/03. 8:30 CST.*

we're pretty much screwed if yao isn't playing...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 74: Official Phoenix @ Houston GAME THREAD. 4/03. 8:30 CST.*

with yao
121 111 rox
with out
125 110 suns

we realy need this gm as a win for confidence and to get closer to that 50 gm win mark hopefully yao will play.. i think hes a slow healer..if anyone heres anything on yao post when u find out plz


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 74: Official Phoenix @ Houston GAME THREAD. 4/03. 8:30 CST.*

No chance of us winninig if Yao is out for tonight's game. Not with our appalling three point shooting and poor play in the last 9 or so games from Sura, Barry, Wesley and James. McGrady has been pretty inconsistent lately, either shooting very poorly or very well. Not to mention Phoenix will have Shawn Marion back this time, their best rebounder.

Houston 116
Phoenix 108


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns game thread * 

Hopefully Yao plays and we get to see him and Amare battle it out in the post. Should be a very good game.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

If Yao doesn't play T-Mac is gonna have to go off for 50 if we're to have a chance.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao will be starting tonight, but he won't be at 100%.

Bowen will be starting at the 4.

Jon Barry is having bad back spasms... he will not be playing tonight and could be out for some time.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

So Barry is out for tonite


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Jon Berry not playing due to back spasms.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Jon Barry out with back spasms.... :curse: 

You get yao back...and that happens.

Apparently, he fell to the ground before they ran out for warmups.

----

Man, what's going on with the NBA...irregular heartbeats,players falling down before warmups...this is wierd...


7-5 Rockets


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao will be starting tonight, but he won't be at 100%.
> 
> Bowen will be starting at the 4.


Where did you get the info. from? Bowen starting at 4, that is something new.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

My Bad. I just saw the starting line-up.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

LMAO @ Amare mugging Yao from behind...as usual, no call.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Exciting start to the game, Yao seems to be getting inner positioning for the rebounds with ease. 

Whoever is on Bowen doubles Yao or Tracy, so both have had trouble getting the ball in the half court set. We really need to step up and hit those open shots he'll be getting all night long.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Here we go again... Amare dives into Yao on the offensive end and gets the foul.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

LOL @ Bill Worrell goin crazy about a goaltend.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Ryan Bowen starting?????


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

ThaShark316 said:


> LOL @ Bill Worrell goin crazy about a goaltend.


I think it was VC... "What a play Bill what an athlete!"

sboydell: Padgett and Weatherspoon aren't quick enough to guard Marion. Bowen is a great hustle player who has a nice midrange jumper and won't give his man any easy buckets. Rockets are 4-0 when Bowen starts.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

JVG is resting Yao early. Rockets is doing quite good.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Rockets going really small. Seems to be working so far.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Phoenix is hitting everything behind the three-point line... Jim Jackson is sticking it to us.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston 25
Phoenix 31 (60% FG, 6-9 3PT)

End of 1

McGrady: 7 pts, 2 reb
Yao: 6 pts, 2 reb


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Rockets shooting still do not look good. Have to keep up with the Suns in shooting %.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Jim Jackson just slapped Yao in the face...


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

That's the difference with Yao in the line-up.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao is holding the ball way too long. He needs to either shot it before the double arrives or pass it to Wesley/James and get deeper positioning in the paint. 

Refs are making bad calls on both sides of the floor.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao has deflected 4 of Nash's passes!

Phoenix is scoreless in the 2nd quarter so far, 6 minutes have passed.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns have gone ice sold. I knew they couldn't keep up their hot shooting from the 1st quarter but damn.....6 minutes without a point. Also good D from the Rockets:greatjob:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Man, these refs.... :curse:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Stoudemire leaves the game with 3 fouls and 10 rebounds... he's been very active tonight but 3 of those rebounds have been loose ball fouls (no call).


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

At least, Rockets keep close with the Sun for second half surge.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bo Outlaw just picked up a technical... when's the last time he played?

Rockets hold Phoenix to 10 2nd quarter points. 

Houston 42
Phoenix 41

Half

Yao: 11 pts, 6 reb, 2 blk, 2 stl
McGrady: 11 pts, 5 reb

We've missed about 4 layups and Mike James is having another poor performance. Hopefully we can get our offense going in the 2nd because Phoenix is going to come out all guns firing.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Not bad, we are in the lead.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Worst officiating I've seen in a long time.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we could b up by alot more im afraid it will come back to get us


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

We are doing quite well, consider that Sura, James and Wesley were shooting 6-21.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

LMMFAO @ Amare throwing a fit like a 3 year old toddler. :laugh:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Guys, is it just me. I have a feeling that Sura shooting slump has been on for too long.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

damn bowen really doin good


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sura's persistence is awesome. Possible 4 point play coming up even though he could be the worst shooting PG in the league.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao will have to receive stitches after the game for the blow Steven Hunter gave him on the chin. Talk about being banged up at the worst possible time.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Phoenix goes on a quick 9-0 run at the end of the quarter led by Marion. Our shooting continues to be atrocious.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Is Yao still going to play in the 4th quarter?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hunter is riding the back of Yao................................................CALL A LOOSE BALL FALL DAMNIT.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Rockets will not be going anywhere with our shooting.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Phoenix leads the brick fest 78-71.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

I can't believe it. Rockets shooting is the worst I have seen. Damn.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know if we can do anything more to lose this game. 4-19 3PT (few have been contested), shooting 36% overall.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Looks like Yao hurt himself.....Maybe a reinjury of his calf.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

here comes out 30th loss...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Rockets STILL not able to get out of their shooting slump. I'm convinced its veteran burnout. Garbage game that Rockets should have won if it wasn't for the crap shooting. Yao should come out. He has appeared exhausted and beat up since he came in the 2nd quarter. These guys better get rested before the playoffs or we'll be swept away.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

SURA stop taking so many shots. T-Mac needs to be handling the ball at this point. He needs to stop deferring and shoot!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We are a terrible home court team. I miss Howard's jumper.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Sura continues to deny Yao the ball even when he is standing there demanding it deep in the paint. And then when he does pass it to him its a horrible pass that gets picked off.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

.stupid rockets.... :no:
again notice how we give up in the 4th quarter?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sura, James, Wesley, McGrady: 16-62 (25.8%)

Yao did very, very well to get 19 points. He was doubled or tripled most of the game, not like Phoenix had any perimeter shooters to worry about.

Bowen played well and Padgett was pretty active. Other than Yao, who spent most of the 4th quarter picking himself up off the floor, it was one of the worst performances of 2005.


----------



## Chad (Jul 3, 2004)

The suns were 7-18 from the free throw line and still won


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

Chad said:


> The suns were 7-18 from the free throw line and still won


the game was bricktacular!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> Sura continues to deny Yao the ball even when he is standing there demanding it deep in the paint. And then when he does pass it to him its a horrible pass that gets picked off.


This is where we miss Barry, when he isn't shooting well he can atleast do a great job getting the ball to Yao.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

One good note about our schedule. We don't have anymore back-to-backs.

Wed 13 Memphis 
Sat 16 Denver 

Those 2 games are critical. They will basically count as 2 games each.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Mr Roger's Cardigan,*

I am going to boycott creating Game Thread for the next game. Two winnable game, if we can get the wide open shots in. The opponents are not shooting that great. Yet we lost. :curse:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yao need more patching up. This is not looking good.




> *Then there's Yao. He went down hard twice in the fourth quarter and limped through the final few minutes. After the game, he had a cut on his chin stitched up.
> 
> If Yao's chin is sore Tuesday, he may forget how badly his calf is feeling.
> 
> ...


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*But the Suns were happy to leave Bowen open to help on Yao and McGrady. And the defensive blitz on the Rockets' top scorers — "It was like a swarm of bees," McGrady said — left open shooters who were unable to make shots.*

*Rockets guards Bob Sura, David Wesley and James combined to make just 10 of 41 shots.*

What did this quote above tell you guys? Our role players shooting.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Call me crazy for suggesting this, but why not start Jon Barry at point when he gets back?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

http://image2.sina.com.cn/ty/k/p/2005-04-04/U687P6T12D1488676F44DT20050404114803.jpg


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> *Mr Roger's Cardigan,*
> 
> I am going to boycott creating Game Thread for the next game. Two winnable game, if we can get the wide open shots in. The opponents are not shooting that great. Yet we lost. :curse:



FR...Since the last time I created a game thread we won (@SEA)...I'll do it for the next game? How bout that? Just to see if it's good luck. :clap:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> FR...Since the last time I created a game thread we won (@SEA)...I'll do it for the next game? How bout that? Just to see if it's good luck. :clap:


If you create a Game Thread and Rockets win, you can continue with your luck. All I care is for Rockets to win all their games.:banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ThaShark316 said:


> FR...Since the last time I created a game thread we won (@SEA)...I'll do it for the next game? How bout that? Just to see if it's good luck. :clap:


LOL,i just did a statistical work,the game threads created by First Rocket had a 6(W)-5(L) record,W% of which is lower than rockets' current record(44-30),so maybe it's better for us to see if u have a better luck? :wink: :joke:

BTW,i didn't watch this game(not aired here)so i can't comment on it.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> LOL,i just did a statistical work,the game threads created by First Rocket had a 6(W)-5(L) record,W% of which is lower than rockets' current record(44-30),so maybe it's better for us to see if u have a better luck? :wink:


I should quit creating the Game Thread after TrailBlazers game so the winning record would be better 6(W)-3(L).:biggrin:


----------

